# IPL



## The_Bet_Spotters (Mar 19, 2010)

Couple of tips for y'all for tomorrows IPL matches.

The first is a top batsman bet for Kolkata Knight Riders. We fancy Gayle to be a really good bet at odds of 4.00 he is a truly devastating batsman.

The second is a win for Mumbai Indians against Royal Challengers Bangalore. Odds are 1.72 which is not too bad for the favourites in this clash. Mumbai have been mighty impressive thus far.

We will publish results on Sunday evening once the weekends action is over.


----------



## andrewgunn4u (Apr 15, 2010)

i want to go for Deccan chargers. do you provide winning odds for this team.


----------



## Nafija007 (Sep 24, 2010)

though this session is finished , 
but next one will be more rocking .......................... :twisted: 
after WC IPL will come back in action , 
i am really waiting for IPL 4 !!!
my team is KKR ........................ :arrow:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2010)

love to see IPL !!!

i am a big fan of game of Cricket !

wish next ipl gonna also rock !!!   :arrow:


----------



## Mitra (Apr 8, 2011)

In this IPL Mumbai Indians is my favorite team because Sachin Tendulkar is playing from Mumbai Indians. I think Mumbai Indians will definitely win the IPL4 but Kolkata Knight Riders is one of the biggest competitor of Mumbai Indians.


----------

